# Papera di Viviano in Cagliari - Sampdoria 2-1. Video.



## admin (26 Settembre 2016)

Incredibile errore di Viviano (sempre lui) in Cagliari - Sampdoria 2-1. La papera del portiere, che ha completamente mancato il pallone spalancando la porta a Melchiorri, autore del gol del definitivo 2-1 per i sardi.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2016)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2016)

Mi ricordo che di sto qui si tessevano lodi infinite nonostante si vedesse lontano un miglio quanto fosse cesso... Un portiere ridicolo


----------



## S T B (26 Settembre 2016)

premesso che non c'entra Giampaolo con Viviano, ma dopo le prime partite tutti i giornali ad esaltare il re degli esoneri e a sminuire Montella.. ebbene l'abbiamo scampata bella, sebbene Montella non sia Guardiola, ma almeno è un allenatore


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Settembre 2016)

Domani sul conto di Viviano sarà depositato un bell'assegno a 5 zeri...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo che di sto qui si tessevano lodi infinite nonostante si vedesse lontano un miglio quanto fosse cesso... Un portiere ridicolo



Nei primi anni di carriera anche a me sembrava sopravvalutatissimo soprattutto nelle esperienze a Bologna e Firenze, ma da un paio di anni è migliorato tantissimo. A oggi secondo me è uno dei portieri migliori e più completi del campionato.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Settembre 2016)

Una cappellata all'anno deve farla. L'anno scorso ha ringraziato di gusto Mbaye


----------



## Serginho (27 Settembre 2016)

Non ho mai capito la considerazione nei suoi confronti, mi e' sempre sembrato scarsissimo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (27 Settembre 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Domani sul conto di Viviano sarà depositato un bell'assegno a 5 zeri...



e tra 5 anni verrà fuori qualcosa in stile Doni, Mauri, Signori e chi per loro.

Non ci credo che sia un errore


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Settembre 2016)

E meno male che Viviano c'è! Comunque il loro pareggio era viziato da un fallo.


----------



## Butcher (27 Settembre 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Domani sul conto di Viviano sarà depositato un bell'assegno a 5 zeri...



Sicuro.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Settembre 2016)

boh sembra quasi un errore volontario...


----------

